# Mass Effect 2 wins Golden Joystick double



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Bioware's action RPG takes the RPG and Ultimate Game of the Year awards at London ceremony; Call of Duty series picks up Shooter and One to Watch gongs. 










The 27th annual Golden Joystick awards took place in London today, with awards dished out according to the results of a public vote. Last year's ceremony saw Fallout 3 claim the Game of the Year award, with the game also winning PC Game of the Year, with Gears of War 2 doing the same for Xbox and Killzone 2 for PlayStation.

This year's ceremony abandoned the platform-specific awards and focussed instead on genres. It was perhaps this decision that led to only a couple of double-award winners; Mass Effect 2, which took home both RPG and Ultimate Game of the Year awards, and Plants vs. Zombies, which claimed Strategy and Download titles. There were no other repeated winners, leaving big hitters such as Assassin's Creed 2 to take prizes alongside more indie fare such as World of Goo.

Call of Duty did well as a franchise, though, with upcoming Black Ops taking the One to Watch award, marking the third year in a row that a Call of Duty game has claimed that prize. Modern Warfare 2 also took the Best Shooter award, and managed second place behind Mass Effect 2 in the Ultimate Game category.

*Ultimate Game of The Year*

Mass Effect 2

*Action/Adventure Game Of The Year*

Assassin's Creed II

*Download Game Of The Year*

Plants vs. Zombies

*Fighting Game Of The Year*

Super Street Fighter IV

*Music Game Of The Year*

Guitar Hero 5

*The One To Watch*

Call of Duty: Black Ops

*Online Game Of The Year *

League of Legends

*Portable Game Of The Year*

Pokemon HeartGold/SoulSilver

*Puzzle Game Of The Year*

World of Goo

*Racing Game Of The Year*

Forza Motorsport 3

*RPG Of The Year*

Mass Effect 2

*Shooter Of The Year*

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

*Soundtrack Of The Year*

Final Fantasy XIII

*Sports Game Of The Year*

FIFA 10

*Strategy Game Of The Year*

Plants vs. Zombies

*UK Developer Of The Year*

Jagex


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

i think i would have voted a little differently . COD #1


----------

